# Ford Guys Help!



## zr900 (Apr 7, 2010)

I have a 92 F350 Chassis cab dump truck that according to my owners manual should have a Dana 80 Rear end. From what I have found all Dana 80's are a 10 bolt, and the one on my truck is a 12 bolt. 

What rear end do I have?

Thanks 

Scott


----------



## mdavlee (Apr 8, 2010)

Dana 80s usually have 4" axle tubes for one. It might still have a tag on it under the grime if you haven't already looked.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Apr 8, 2010)

There should be a BM# on tag....It will probably start w/ a 605###-#...Get me that and I can tell you what it is...

Does it have a 8 or 10 bolt wheel?...


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Apr 8, 2010)

Okay, after looking at older parts books, I am guessing 10.25 Ford...

Here is a link to the cover and IPL..

http://www.ringpinion.com/DiffDetai...tCats.aspx?SearchMode=Diff&TypeID=4&DiffID=24


----------

